# PV trial run



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Took the boat out to PV, to see if would sink or not this year! Got out late 7:30 a.m did'nt see any other boats so I'm thinkin woohoo! well that was short lived. went to the first spot looking for a TM, 5th cast boom a TM not a big one though. I dont boat TM if thet are big enough too take a pic of I'll take them to shore and stand next to them. I use to harvest them but K2 changed my ways. N E wez left the cove and the fishermen behind and caught a real nice smallie, then I caught a really nice one, Then my wife joins in and catches a real nice smallie. I caught another small TM and then another smallie. I ended the day with 5 bass (caught, took one home) and 2 TM. My wife caught 2 smallies both bruisers, she released them both as they were to big to eat. And to top it off the boat never sank! It was a fun day


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow those are some nice smallies. I would like to get into some of those.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good looking bass. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Well done! Looks like a FUN time!  

Is there much bank fishing to be had at Pineview? I've never seen it to know.


----------



## krisfish (Apr 6, 2008)

that looks like you had a good time


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Right now there isn't much bank fishing. the waters up over the willows and the fish are in the brush. We trolled up one small bass everything else was worked out of the brush. Very snaggie, but not very often I catch good fish in clear areas. Just my opion, I'm sure there are ladies and gent's have differant experiances.


----------

